# How to fix sticky lures?



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Anybody have a go to when your plastics melt on your hard lures?

I was thinking about starting with rubbing alcohol to clean them. Buy maybe charcoal lighter works better or maybe a commercial product like goof-off or the stuff to removes sticker residue? Or maybe there isn't anything that works...

You would think that after 40+ years of plastic worms that they would come up with plastics that don't destroy other lures or create a mess but..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would use Krud Kutter or Goof Off. Try keeping them separate from the plastics.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Reminds me I gotta organize my stuff


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Anybody have a go to when your plastics melt on your hard lures?
> 
> I was thinking about starting with rubbing alcohol to clean them. Buy maybe charcoal lighter works better or maybe a commercial product like goof-off or the stuff to removes sticker residue? Or maybe there isn't anything that works...
> 
> You would think that after 40+ years of plastic worms that they would come up with plastics that don't destroy other lures or create a mess but..


Fyi I've had rubbing alcohol take paint off my lures before.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

White vinegar or dawn dish liquid would be a safer to try.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Snake! C'mon, why are your plastics on your hard lures, all those years. Shame, shame. --Tim


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

WD40


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

multi species angler said:


> WD40


Good idea!


----------



## BadgerYaker (Jul 27, 2019)

Something I've used a lot to take of adhesives which might work for you. I've found that salt and olive oil will take most sticker residue off of plastic and not harm anything. Worth a try I'm sure it's already in your house.

Works good on bottle labels. Lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow said:


> Snake! C'mon, why are your plastics on your hard lures, all those years. Shame, shame. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 317681


Most were on lures I bought from Ebay or OGF. Working on them today as I picked up a tackle box at a church rummage sale.


----------

